# metamorphosis book3?



## Sedric the Hero (Mar 13, 2008)

so are we going to see book 3 anytime soon? you showed the forthcoming cover to it back it in Jan..and its mid-March now


----------



## Morrus (Mar 13, 2008)

It's being edited; I'm expecting the final manuscript any day now.


----------



## Morrus (Mar 19, 2008)

Make that any month... it seems editing is taking longer than anticipated.


----------



## griff_goodbeard (Mar 24, 2008)

Morrus said:
			
		

> Make that any month... it seems editing is taking longer than anticipated.





I hope this is out soon.  I picked up Books 1&2 during the $1 sale and now I'm chomping at the bit to get the third.  

Major props to Blackdirge on the excellent work.  I'm loving them so far!


----------



## BLACKDIRGE (Mar 24, 2008)

griff_goodbeard said:
			
		

> I hope this is out soon.  I picked up Books 1&2 during the $1 sale and now I'm chomping at the bit to get the third.
> 
> Major props to Blackdirge on the excellent work.  I'm loving them so far!




Thanks for the props.   

Book III is quite a bit larger than the other two, so I'm not surprised it's taking a bit longer to edit.

BD


----------



## hewligan (Mar 29, 2008)

Muuuust ... geeet .... thisssss

Send it to me, I will edit the darn thing. I need my fix!


----------



## BLACKDIRGE (Mar 31, 2008)

hewligan said:
			
		

> Muuuust ... geeet .... thisssss
> 
> Send it to me, I will edit the darn thing. I need my fix!




We're working on it. I promise. 

Maybe Morrus will let me post a sample chapter of book III to tide you over. What do you say, Morrus?   

BD


----------



## Morrus (Mar 31, 2008)

BLACKDIRGE said:
			
		

> We're working on it. I promise.
> 
> Maybe Morrus will let me post a sample chapter of book III to tide you over. What do you say, Morrus?
> 
> BD




Absolutely - feel free!


----------



## BLACKDIRGE (Mar 31, 2008)

Hi all,

I've posted a sample chapter from book III here: Sample Chapter

BD


----------



## hewligan (Mar 31, 2008)

Standard drug dealer tactic - first hit is free.

Thanks!


----------



## BLACKDIRGE (Apr 1, 2008)

hewligan said:
			
		

> Standard drug dealer tactic - first hit is free.
> 
> Thanks!




That's right, baby. I got what you need. I'll make you feel _good_.   

Your welcome.   

BD


----------

